# How does she move? (game)



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

This is another music game.

It works like this. Imagine that *Classical Music* is a lady making a journey. How does she move? Someone suggests a verb of motion - say, she *rides*; and the next poster suggests a piece of music that would fit.

Wagner, Ride of the Valkyries: 




The music doesn't have to have the verb of motion in the title, but the music should seem to fit the verb, in your opinion. Please just cite the piece of music, or provide a link, but don't clog the thread with embedded videos. And don't forget to provide the next verb of motion.

Next go: She *pirouettes*.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

She *pirouettes* -
Alborada (the Little Music Box) by Tarrega.






Next verb: She *wafts*...


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

She wafts -

Bach's Air on a G string BWV 1068

Next, she *gallops*.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

She *gallops* - 
Chinese traditional piece, 'The Horse Race'





She *flits*.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

She flits:
Schubert's song "Die Schmetterling".

Now she *saunters*.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Saunters to

Francesco Barsanti: Lochaber

Next she *strides*.


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

she strides

Sibelius Finlandia






*
she is hiding*


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

She is hiding - 
))
Troubadour dance song - Domna, pos vos ai chausida





She *marches*.


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

she marches

Tchaikovsky - 1812 Overture






*she runs*

ps it's a long unknown journey, she hides from time to time hahaha


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

She runs - 
Locatelli, Caprice 23, Harmonic Labyrinth -






She *capers*.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2015)

She capers..

(I didn't know that was a verb, actually, but I do love capers! From google, I'm getting something spritely?)

Alfven: Swedish Rhapsody No. 1





...and then, *she lurks*


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

She lurks - 
Sainte-Colombe, Suite for Solo Viol





She *struts*.


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

she lurks

Sabre dance from Gayanne Aram Khatchaturian






*... and then she spreads her wings and flies to the sky*


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

She spreads her wings & flies to the sky:

Alleluia Chorus





She *struts*


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2015)

The cheeky and seductive gypsy *struts her stuff* like a bird (listen to those rhythms!) in *Bizet's* _Carmen_: 



and for comparison (gasp!) : 




She *makes moves to murder*


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

What sort of movement is 'murders'?
Obviously, though, this scene from Tosca - 





She *trudges*.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2015)

Ingélou said:


> What sort of movement is 'murders'?


Fixed my post to take this into account. Now back to your .....

She *trudges*


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2015)

Ingélou said:


> What sort of movement is 'murders'?
> Obviously, though, this scene from Tosca -
> 
> 
> ...


Well, obviously, *I* had *Berg's* _Lulu_ in mind!


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

She trudges - 
Lamento di Tristano: La Rotta





She *prances*


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

She prances:

Schumann: Kinderszenen - Ritter vom Steckenpferd





She *very slowly rotates*


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

She *very slowly rotates* to the strains of Ravel's Bolero.

She then *skips *away.


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

She *skips* away to Mozart's Overture to Le Nozze di Figaro

Next, she _*s h u d d e r s*_...


----------



## aimee (Nov 7, 2013)

She shudders: Liszt's Totentanz 

then she *palpitates*


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

She *palpitates* - waiting so excitedly for her husband.

The humming chorus from Madame Butterfly:





She *sidles*.


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

She *sidles* while the quartet plays Beethoven

She *careens*.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

She careens with the headlong rush of the scherzo of Schumann's Second Symphony.

She *dawdles*.


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

she dawdles

Debussy Clair de lune

*she risks*


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

She risks - 
Rebel, Chaos & the Elements:





She *cavorts*.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

She cavorts to the Allegro sanguineo - Marziale (Sanguine), the fourth movement of Carl Nielsen's Symphony No. 2 "The Four Temperaments". -- 



 at 26:30 in ... fourth movement.

She *glitters as she walks*.


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

As she walks, she glitters, as brightly as this Chopin Etude.

She *ambles*.


----------



## aimee (Nov 7, 2013)

She ambles with pleasure - Haydn's Symphony No. 101 in D major, second movement

then she *dreams*


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

She dreams away with the clouds of past festivities far into forgotten myth - Debussy's Nocturnes

she's now *completely static*


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Richannes Wrahms said:


> She dreams away with the clouds of past festivities far into forgotten myth - Debussy's Nocturnes
> 
> she's now *completely static*


... and still immersed in Debussy -- the _Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune_






And then ... *she trips the light fantastic*!


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

She trips the light fantastic 
- in the Renaissance dance La Volta:





Both partners have to leap, and the lady must also be light so that the gentleman can lift her!

She *moseys*.


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

She moseys as we hear this most heavenly Mozart piece.

She *promenades*.


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

She promenades to Mussorgsky's promenade, of course: 




Then she *whirls*.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

isorhythm said:


> She promenades ...
> Then she *whirls*.


To, of course, a Finnish ballet titled _Pyörteitä _(_Whirls_) by Uuno Klami and Kalevi Aho. _Whirls_ tells the story of the forging of the mythical Sampo. _Whirls _contains both mythology from Finland's national epic poem _Kalevala _and contemporary questions about people's search for happiness and a better life.






And, after whirling, one generally wants to *wind down *to catch one's breath.


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

She winds down listening to this calm piece.

Then, she lies down and dreams awake.


----------



## omega (Mar 13, 2014)

shangoyal said:


> She winds down listening to this calm piece.
> 
> Then, she lies down and dreams awake.


Well, of course, Rautavaara's 3rd Piano Concerto _Gift of Dreams_ is playing in her head. But the phones rings and she *jumps* out of her bed.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

omega said:


> ...the phones rings and she *jumps* out of her bed.


Was it the phone beside her bed that rang? Or was she playing a recording of _The Telephone_ (or _L'Amour à trois _), an English-language comic opera in one act by Gian Carlo Menotti. In either case, the situation seems like it is out of the Menotti opera.

Of course, after jumping out of bed, one tends to rush somewhere -- to the phone, to the bathroom, down to the kitchen ... or back into bed.

How about *she rushes*?


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Finding I was looking back over the formerly proposed verbs of movement, I compiled this:

*How does she move?*

She 
*rides* ...	to _Ride of the Valkyries _by Wagner
*pirouettes* ... to	_Alborada_ (the _Little Music Box_) by Tarrega
*wafts* ...	to	Air on the G String, BWV 1068, by Bach
*gallops* ... to	'The Horse Race' - Chinese traditional
*flits* ... to	the song "Die Schmetterling" by Schubert
*saunters* ...	to	_Lochaber_ by Francesco Barsanti
*strides* ... to	_Finlandia_ by Sibelius
*is hiding *...	to	the Troubadour dance song "Domna, pos vos ai chausida"
*marches* ...	to _1812 Overture _by Tchaikovsky 
*runs* ... to	Caprice 23, _Harmonic Labyrinth_, by Locatelli
*capers* ... to	_Swedish Rhapsody No. 1_ by Alfven
*lurks *... to Suite for Solo Viol by Sainte-Colombe and to _Sabre Dance _by Khatchaturian
*spreads her wings and flies to the sky* ...	to	"Alleluia Chorus" by Händel
*struts* ... to _Carmen _by Bizet
*makes moves to murder *...	to	_Tosca_ by Puccini
*trudges *... to	"Lamento di Tristano: La Rotta" by Anonymous
*prances* ... to	"Ritter vom Steckenpferd" from _Kinderszenen _by Schumann
*very slowly rotates *...	to	_Bolero _by Ravel
*skips away *...	to	Overture to _Le Nozze di Figaro _by Mozart
*shudders* ...	to	_Totentanz _by Liszt
*palpitates* ...	to	the humming chorus from _Madame Butterfly _by Puccini
*sidles *...	to	String Quartet in B flat major Op. 130 - IV. Alla danza tedesca by Beethoven
*careens *... to	the Scherzo of the Second Symphony by Schumann
*dawdles *... to	_Clair de lune _by Debussy
*risks *... to	_Chaos & the Elements _by Rebel
*cavorts* ... to the Allegro sanguineo - Marziale (Sanguine), 4th movement of Symphony No. 2 "The Four Temperaments" by Carl Nielsen
*glitters as she walks *...	to	Etude Op.10 No.1 in C by Chopin
*ambles *... to	the second movement of Symphony No. 101 in D major, by Haydn
*dreams *... to	_Nocturnes_ by Debussy
*is completely static *...	to	_Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune _by Debussy
*trips the light fantastic *...	to	the Renaissance dance "La Volta"
*moseys *... to	Symphony No. 41 in C major, "Jupiter" - II. Andante cantabile by Mozart
*prominades* ...	to	the Promenade from _Pictures at an Exhibition _by Mussorgsky 
*whirls *... to	the ballet _Pyörteitä_ (_Whirls_) by Uuno Klami and Kalevi Aho
*winds down *...	to	"Berceuse", Op. 57 in D-Flat by Chopin
*lies down and dreams awake *...	to	_Gift of Dreams_, the 3rd Piano Concerto by Rautavaara
*jumps out of bed *...	to	_The Telephone_, by Menotti
*rushes*


----------



## aimee (Nov 7, 2013)

She rushes -- "Aprite presto, aprite!", Susanna & Cherubino's duet from Mozart's Le Nozze di Figaro.

She's getting so tired, then... *she halts*


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Sonnet, you are a treasure! :tiphat:

She *halts* - rhythmically - to the 13th century Estampie Royal:





Now, feeling invigorated, she *vaults*.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Ingélou said:


> Now, feeling invigorated, she *vaults*.


 ... over the _Alpine Symphony _of Richard Strauss.

Let's see ... she halts, she vaults, she ... *somersaults*!


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

...but very gracefully - like a bird, in fact, a lark - as depicted in Ralph Vaughan Williams' The Lark Ascending.

Now exhausted from her antics, she *staggers* to bed and falls asleep.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

She may not be drunk, but this piece sure captures her struggle to stay on her feet...






She *sleepwalks*


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

MoonlightSonata said:


> Now exhausted from her antics, she *staggers* to bed and falls asleep.


Perhaps she just experienced the scene 'Libiamo ne' lieti calici' from _La Traviata_, by Giuseppe Verdi -- a "brindisi" that has made more than one stagger to bed and fall asleep.






What is more natural to follow than to toss and turn? So ... *she tosses and turns*.

------------------

Ah ... I see Mahlerian has beaten me to the punch. So, I'll grab at *sleepwalk* with a reference to a different Verdi opera, the one featuring Lady Macbeth! _ Macbeth_.

Now ... back to "*she tosses and turns*".


----------



## aimee (Nov 7, 2013)

She tosses and turns with her broken-heart -- Bellini's Vaga Luna Che Inargenti

Next, *she weeps*.


----------



## omega (Mar 13, 2014)

aimee said:


> Next, *she weeps*.


Fauré, _Élégie_.
She weeps and... she *sneezes*.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

She *sneezes* to the explosive rhythms of the Mazurka from Coppelia (Delibes):





Next, she *galumphs*.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Ingélou said:


> Next, she *galumphs*.


... moves in a clumsy, ponderous, or noisy manner.

And does so, of course, to "Golliwog's Cakewalk" by Claude Debussy.






All galumphing aside, as a performance piece, the Debussy "Cakewalk" can certainly make one stumble.

She ... *stumbles*.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

She *stumbles*, like a dancing she-bear, to the teasing rhythms of Holst's *Uranus The Magician*:





Next, she *skitters*.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Ingélou said:


> Next, she *skitters*.


I checked an online dictionary for the word, found this:

*skit·ter*
/ˈskidər/
verb
3rd person present: *skitters*

1. move lightly and quickly or hurriedly.
"the girls skittered up the stairs"

2. draw (bait) jerkily across the surface of the water as a technique in fishing.
I thought ... *Schubert's "Trout Quintet" D.667 *fits the bill for _both _these definitions.

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...3dzXOLRD0SSLSWPcFuRcKkA&bvm=bv.93990622,d.cWc

And after a day of trout fishing, I know I find myself less stressed and more invigorated than I was when I started, which leads to one leaping for joy over the experience. So ... *she leaps.*


----------

